# Baby number 7 for this year



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We had our very young FF boer-pine deliver a GORGEOUS doeling this morning (@4:30am ugh!)















She did it all on her own- in fact, we had just checked on her 40 minutes prior to delivery and there were no signs of labor. Mama and baby are doing very well and we're so proud of her!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a cutie


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

She is definitely an adorable doeling!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Awww, she has the sweetest face!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

